# Problem installing Apache



## scewing (Aug 21, 2011)

I've just installed a fresh copy of FreeBSD 8.2 onto a P4 (32 bit) machine. I updated the ports and then tried to install apache and I keep getting this error:


```
===>   apache-2.2.19 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - found
===>   apache-2.2.19 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.68 - found
===>   apache-2.2.19 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>   apache-2.2.19 depends on shared library: expat.6 - found
===>   apache-2.2.19 depends on shared library: apr-1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for apr-1 in /usr/ports/devel/apr1
===>  Patching for apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12
===>   apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12
File to patch:
No file found--skip this patch? [n] y
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to apr-1.4.2/buildconf.rej
Can't create apr-1.4.2/buildconf.rej, output is in /tmp//patchrhBxxJe: No such file or directory
=> Patch patch-apr_buildconf failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```

It asks for a file to patch. I've tried some different files but nothing works. And if I skip it as you can see, it fails. I've tried installing apr1 but get exactly the same error.
I've searched the forums here and find lots of similar problems but nothing exactly like my particular problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## scewing (Aug 24, 2011)

Guess I'll try a different OS.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2011)

devel/apr builds fine here. I have Apache installed, but not apr. Either install Apache with default options (run *make rmconfig* in the port directory and accept the defaults that are offered), or use the package (which is the same thing). Maybe you selected conflicting port options.

And this has nothing to do with 'the OS'.


----------



## scewing (Aug 25, 2011)

I think you can close this thread. I reformatted the HD and started again with a fresh install of FreeBSD 8.2 server, updated the ports and installed apache first thing. Same results. I got another, similar P4 machine and tried it with that one and it worked fine. The main difference between the 2 machines was motherboard manufacturer. So I'm gonna say it was maybe a hardware issue? (with nothing else to go on). Anyway, I've got it up and running and I look forward to working with and learning FreeBSD.


----------

